#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  How can capture more leads from Website?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

We can generate more traffic to a business website by doing many attractive promotion work. 
But some website missed the opportunities to generate leads from it and grow their business.


Can someone explain how can capture more leads from websites?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> We can generate more traffic to a business website by doing many attractive promotion work. 
> But some website missed the opportunities to generate leads from it and grow their business.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain how can capture more leads from websites?


This link down here should be helpful.
4 Practical Ways to Capture More Leads on Your Site

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> We can generate more traffic to a business website by doing many attractive promotion work. 
> But some website missed the opportunities to generate leads from it and grow their business.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain how can capture more leads from websites?



Hi Bhavya,

I thing these are the ways helps to you.

*Reduce distraction ,reduce clutter 
Include a call to action on every page 
Improve website Navigation
Add a contact from on nearly every page .
Perform usability testing to identify incremental design and content changes .
Analyze website usage .
Put your Phone number on every page of your website .*

----------


## Bhavya

> This link down here should be helpful.
> 4 Practical Ways to Capture More Leads on Your Site


Thanks for sharing this Article here shivani ,it's a useful article

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi Bhavya,
> 
> I thing these are the ways helps to you.
> 
> *Reduce distraction ,reduce clutter 
> Include a call to action on every page 
> Improve website Navigation
> Add a contact from on nearly every page .
> Perform usability testing to identify incremental design and content changes .
> ...


Thanks for these tips, But I have a doubt why should we put our phone number in every page?

----------

